# Erythromycin Stearate 500mg



## Minxylarue (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi

I am 21 weeks pregnant and have an infected tooth.  I am due to have root canal treatment in 8 days time but in the meantime have been given Erythromycin Stearate 500mg to treat the infection.

I'm confused as the first dentist I saw obviously though this was ok in pregnancy but my old dentist has said he wouldn't prescribe anitbiotics when pregnant at all.

Do you know if it's ok to take Erythromycin Stearate at 21 weeks?  It's only a 5 day course.

Many thanks
M


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

If necessary it is okay to use in pregnancy. Penicillin based drugs are generally first line in pregnancy where there is no history of allergy, but all depends on the site and organism causing infection. Best to follow advice of the dentist treating you as they are the one who has made the assessment of the tooth and the severity of the infection and need for root canal. As far as I know they don't take this kind of treatment lightly, especially in pregnancy, so chances are it is necessary.


----------



## Minxylarue (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you Mazv

Minx


----------

